# [Opinion] Blur-Based Roms have a better screen resolution



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know if this is some sort of fact or true. It seems that when I use a blur based rom (Liberty) my screen looks alot cleaner and crisper. Not that AOSP Roms are bad they just don't seem to look as good. Has anyone else noticed this or am I just seeing things?


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

I notice absolutely no difference.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

the hardware modules and libraries are the same, i think its in your head


----------



## kinnerful (Sep 6, 2011)

I do notice some banding in CM7 while none was present in stock. But I guess that has to do with color depth instead of resolution.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ya I might just be imaging it, but for some reason it looks a little better


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Which one does porn look better on?


----------



## firedawg24 (Oct 5, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Which one does porn look better on?


Lol, I don't know but hi-def porn is not always a good thing.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"firedawg24 said:


> Lol, I don't know but hi-def porn is not always a good thing.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


True that...


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

hmm... i haven't noticed that... it always look awesome... i'd have to agree with dxc...lol


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I guess I'm just seeing things.


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

This thread is a fail. Its all on your head.= ]
But let's look at the bright side. If you DO want better resolution, you can change your dpi. Download "Lcd Resolutions" from the market.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

Omega Blaze said:


> This thread is a fail. Its all on your head.= ]
> But let's look at the bright side. If you DO want better resolution, you can change your dpi. Download "Lcd Resolutions" from the market.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


...except that doesn't change the resolution, just the scale of things.


----------

